
“Patterns of Conflict” – a techno-industrial “Art of War” (1976) [pdf] - SocksCanClose
http://www.projectwhitehorse.com/pdfs/boyd/patterns%20of%20conflict.pdf
======
SocksCanClose
This is the definitive presentation (transferred into PowerPoint by Colonel
Boyd's acolytes) that quite literally changed the United States Military.
Concepts like Energy-Maneuverability in air combat, and the OODA-loop came
through and out of this presentation. It is very long, and very technical in
terms of military context, but well worth it at the macro-strategic level.
HUGE implications for the future of war and society.

------
smacktoward
If you're interested in a summary of Col. Boyd's thinking written for a non-
military audience, I took a crack at writing one two years ago here:
[http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/03/how-winners-win-john-
boyd-...](http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/03/how-winners-win-john-boyd-and-the-
four-qualities-of-victorious-organizations/)

------
SocksCanClose
Jason, great article, thanks for sharing!

------
pitt1980
z

